# Which UTV for hunting/work?



## txjustin

I am considering buying a UTV for hunting and some work. I am considering a used Rhino or Ranger. Which would you guys choose? Any other options I should look at?

Also, I am wanting an '07 or newer. Any specifics I should look at?


----------



## smtamu

Hands down ranger!


----------



## capt4fish

I love my gator 625i. Not real fast but a work horse.


----------



## John M

*Go for a Polaris ranger 800 crew!!!! very good. I would not buy anything else. thanks*



txjustin said:


> I am considering buying a UTV for hunting and some work. I am considering a used Rhino or Ranger. Which would you guys choose? Any other options I should look at?
> 
> Also, I am wanting an '07 or newer. Any specifics I should look at?


 Polaris ranger 800 crew!!!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Everyone always says ranger but there are a lot of them for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## berto

Jay Baker said:


> Everyone always says ranger but there are a lot of them for sale in the classifieds.


Because they out sell every other brand


----------



## iambyron

Teryx


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

iambyron said:


> Teryx


X2


----------



## txjustin

I like the teryx, but I sure see a lot of broke down Brutes!!

Ranger Crew is out of my price range for what I want to spend.


----------



## grayson

I have owned 3 polaris rangers - first two awesome - last one (2011 model) I had all kinds of issues - personally I think the newer polaris's quality has dropped a lot -


----------



## Navi

I enjoy our ranger at the deer lease, its a fair mix or fun and work out there and no complaints from us.


----------



## louie870

I have owned both a Ranger and a Teryx. The Ranger had a much smoother ride and the engine was much quieter. I recently sold my 2011 Teryx and the next one will def be a Ranger again. Really did not have any problems out of either. Both had plenty of power.


----------



## Trouthunter

Love our 800 Crew. With the silencer on the exhaust it's even better.

Most people sell their Rangers to buy a new Ranger. 

TH


----------



## g2outfitter

Going with new honda, can't beat a honda

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Get the diesel kubota with a/c!


----------



## Blue Fury

Had a teryx before my ranger it was a electrical nightmare. Ranger is a beast I wouldn't ever buy another teryx.


----------



## grayson

Shin-Diggin said:


> Get the diesel kubota with a/c!


Just bought an 1100 and love it. Dust free air cond cab. Slower than polaris but fast enough


----------



## tdgal

*Kubota rtv*

I just bought a used Kubota RTV1100 from Ewald tractor in Seguin, going early Saturday morning to pick it up. Will be my first side x side !!!!!


----------



## Law Dog

Kawasaki Mule, Trans 4010, is a great UTV for both Hunting & Work. It's a Workhorse!


----------



## Popov

Kawasaki Mule! It's not just great for hunting but just about anything you will do on the ranch. Of course, the Kubota has the diesel option which is hard to beat.


----------



## Tail'in around

If its just hunting/working.....

4010 Mule or Diesel Kubota. The Bed space, capicaty and width are awesome machines for those applications. Just dont try and follow a polaris down a bad trail at the deer lease. hehehe


----------



## Jolly Roger

I bought a 2010 Polaris Ranger 800 yesterday. If it is the best I do not know, just know it fits my needs at the deer camp and my father needs on the farm the best.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo

Check out the new KAWASAKI MULE PRO FX 2015


----------



## Findeep

*Ranger 800*

my 2011 Ranger has been awesome....work and play. 1000 lbs in the bed/cargo box and 2000 lbs tow. Not to mention the ground clearance is nice. Weights listed are from Polaris web site


----------

